# Sterling by MusicMan 7 Strings Cutlass Jason Richardson Signature



## Nhoj (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 2, 2018)

That paragraph soiled my mind.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok. I’m glad he mentioned why he had a super sexy lambo-yellow majesty.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 2, 2018)

That ‘half-on condom’ beanie trend isn’t over yet???


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jul 2, 2018)

The906 said:


> That paragraph soiled my mind.


No shit. I'm kinda angry now, and I know it's irrational. I think it's from the combination of the horrific first language English, and calling himself Big Poppa.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 2, 2018)

Sterling writes like my father does in texts 

It's painful to read. Try a period every now and then at least. Sheesh.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 2, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> That ‘half-on condom’ beanie trend isn’t over yet???


still trying to figure it out how ti doesnt fall out of his head


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 2, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> still trying to figure it out how ti doesnt fall out of his head



The head stubble acts like velcro.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Nhoj (Jul 2, 2018)

Randy thanks for the like!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 3, 2018)

A-Branger said:


>



You laugh, but it's true. 

What I hate worse though, than the half-off beany, are the half-on hoodies. It just reminds me of Cornholio.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 3, 2018)

Hipsters, amirite?


----------



## Vyn (Jul 3, 2018)

I can't see the Sterling model being any cheaper that the Sterling JPs which is a horrendous rip off.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I can't see the Sterling model being any cheaper that the Sterling JPs which is a horrendous rip off.


in Australia they are. Years ago when they released a special edition 7 string in pearl white I flop upsidedown when I called to ask for the price. And the standards green and purple they had at a local store whos always great with prices they were sooo expensive that it was almost cheaper for me to buy overseas and pax import tax, or almost get a plane ticket to get them lol

But on the USA they are at a decent price, for some reason here in Oz they get hiked up far too much. Same with the basses


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2018)

Well my interest is at about 0.

The quality on the Sterling stuff is still, after years, woefully hit or miss with far more misses than hits from what I’ve gotten my hands on. 

Between the janky bridge routing/install and the throw-away quality nuts and electronics, not to mention ho-hum fretwork, I’ll give it a hard pass.


----------



## pott (Jul 3, 2018)

The guitar will be EBMM, and there will be a SBMM model, based on BP's post. 

As neither guitars have been announced or likely even shown yet (the one in the pic: future production model, or one-off for JR?), everything else is pure speculation! Aside from BP's posting style


----------



## Vyn (Jul 3, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> in Australia they are. Years ago when they released a special edition 7 string in pearl white I flop upsidedown when I called to ask for the price. And the standards green and purple they had at a local store whos always great with prices they were sooo expensive that it was almost cheaper for me to buy overseas and pax import tax, or almost get a plane ticket to get them lol
> 
> But on the USA they are at a decent price, for some reason here in Oz they get hiked up far too much. Same with the basses



Yeah, we're getting majorly fucked on American brands in general over here. I couldn't believe the MSRP number was over $2kAUD on the Sterling JP7s ($1500US for reference. Best price my local was able to do was $1800AUD ($1400).


----------



## Avedas (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well my interest is at about 0.
> 
> The quality on the Sterling stuff is still, after years, woefully hit or miss with far more misses than hits from what I’ve gotten my hands on.
> 
> Between the janky bridge routing/install and the throw-away quality nuts and electronics, not to mention ho-hum fretwork, I’ll give it a hard pass.


The phrasing was rather awkward but I took it to mean that there will be a main EBMM model *and* a budget Sterling model.



Vyn said:


> Yeah, we're getting majorly fucked on American brands in general over here. I couldn't believe the MSRP number was over $2kAUD on the Sterling JP7s ($1500US for reference. Best price my local was able to do was $1800AUD ($1400).



Tell me about it. EBMM is expensive as shit here and prices are only going up. You guys have it even worse though lmao


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2018)

Vyn said:


> $1800AUD


----------



## Vyn (Jul 3, 2018)

A-Branger said:


>



I know right. That'll get you a WMI Korean instrument new FFS xD Possibly last year's model Prestige even.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2018)

Avedas said:


> The phrasing was rather awkward but I took it to mean that there will be a main EBMM model *and* a budget Sterling model.



I guess I should have explained it better. 

I have zero interest in a Sterling variant, but as I said in the EBMM JR model thread, I like the Cutlass shape and would dig a stripped down JP especially if offered in solid colors. 

I assumed this was the Sterling thread, not the EBMM thread.


----------



## Richter (Jul 3, 2018)

Same in Europe, EBMM and Sterlings are way overpriced. The JP6 is about €3600 here and €1200 for a Sterling Majesty. This is so frustrating.

As for the Richardson sig it seems people were expecting a take on a JP or a Majesty, but I totally get that EBMM is trying to push a more standard model like the Cutlass.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m definitely interested in more info about both. EBMM tends to be nice. I’ve played some Sterlings that I thought were nice and some that never should have left the factory, so I’d buy only with a strong return policy for sure.


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 3, 2018)

Avedas said:


> The phrasing was rather awkward but I took it to mean that there will be a main EBMM model *and* a budget Sterling model.




Who knows what the price will be.

Like the Sterling by MusicMan Albert Lee Model is $400.


















But its awesome there will be Sterling by MusicMan price point.


----------



## Jaspergep (Jul 5, 2018)

Just spotted what I think might be Jason's prototype Cutlass in this video at 5:54.
The top could be better IMO, I hope they will offer this with some top/color options.


----------



## Nhoj (Jul 6, 2018)

Jaspergep said:


> Just spotted what I think might be Jason's prototype Cutlass in this video at 5:54.
> The top could be better IMO, I hope they will offer this with some top/color options.




Awesome!


----------



## Nhoj (Aug 16, 2018)




----------

